# Ball Obsessive



## mullet7 (Jan 11, 2009)

My 14 month old male is obsessed with his ball. Once he gets it, he doesn't want to give it up. And when he does drop it, as soon as I bend down to get it, he grabs it from my hand. Any suggestions??


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

If your pup is interested in treats I would suggest you start by trading tasty treat for his prized ball.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Team him to spit it out on cue. Initially trade for food, or another ball if he likes those better. Apart from that, teach a leave it (meaning, "dog, back off of what you're going for - it's not for use). Then you can use the leave it if he goes to dive bomb the ball when you bend to pick it up.

Or, teach him to spit it out on cue and teach him to deliver to hand when you retrieve... that way there's nothing to dive bomb on.


----------



## mullet7 (Jan 11, 2009)

I have tried treats. He is not very food oriented. He knows leave it. He will leave it sometimes and then I can make him back up. I will try another ball that I know he likes. My goal is to get him to bring it back and drop it in my hand. HAHAHAHAH


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I was going to suggest that you use two balls. If he is like my Bama, he can only hold one a time to he drops one to get the other. Use a certain word everytime he drops it and maybe he will get the hint.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Gus learned his ball manners when he figured out that giving it to the hand or dropping it at the feet would get it thrown again. Even so, he still had a funny habit of dropping it at your feet, picking it up really quickly, and dropping it again. Does your guy live for the fetching part? Any way to use that as the motivation instead?

With Gus, I would say "no" or "leave it" gently when he went back for it, and when he got it right, I paired "good boy" with the throw. It clicked after a couple of dozen times. I also ironed out a problem where he'd drop it like 5-10 feet before he got back the same way.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I had the same problem with one of my dogs. I would keep long lead on her and when she returned with the ball would take her lead, give her the come command then TAKE the ball - using the voice command "out" you can also use "give" whatever you like. I don't trade things with my dogs mainly because its never worked with them and when I say or want something I mean it. Whether I have treats or toys does not matter they need to learn.


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

Sydney is like that too.... 

I have a chuckit, so I dont have to reach down and pick the ball up. I found that helped some. I also taught her to "leave it" but that's about the only thing she has a difficult time leaving. If she's trying to grab it, I put the chuckit over the ball so she cant get at it, and repeat the leave it command. I have never tried the "trading" game (except when teaching the dumbbell for obedience, but there its more of a reward than a "trade") but I'm like Ash; when I tell them to give it, I mean it. 

My only other advice isn't really advice but more of a question... have you ever considered flyball? BJ


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

> Gus learned his ball manners when he figured out that giving it to the hand or dropping it at the feet would get it thrown again. Even so, he still had a funny habit of dropping it at your feet, picking it up really quickly, and dropping it again. Does your guy live for the fetching part? Any way to use that as the motivation instead?


This is how we taught our guy to drop the ball during retrieving sessions. Now we only have a problem after a fetch session when it is time to go. He brings his slobbery ball into the house with him because he will not let go, knowing there isn't another ball that is going to be thrown. 

By the way, we clean the balls by throwing them in the wash. There is a "laundry aid" As Seen on TV product that looks like a dog ball you can buy at Pet Smart that you thow in your laundry to improve drying of your clothes. The washed tennis balls do the same thing for much cheaper!


----------



## mullet7 (Jan 11, 2009)

I went to watch flyball once. I don't ever want to do it again. It was so incredibly loud.  Thanks for all the advise. He has no problem bringing the ball back. It is just the dropping. I am going to try some of your suggestions.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

One idea to have him learn to bring to your hands is to sit in a chair when you are playing with the ball....
Sitting give the dog a target at just the right height..
Sitting prevents you from reaching toward him
Keep your hands one on top of the other palms up - I dont move my hands, but keep them anchored in my lap
He will want to shove the ball in your lap....to try to get you to reach for the ball - dont do it - you can choose to wait for him to accidentally drop it in your lap/hands or squeeze the ball with your finger tips...
As soon as you get it toss it again
The first couple of times it will take him a while to figure out what the heck is going on...but once he does he will get much faster...

When he gets the idea that you want him to put the ball in your hands...
Then start standing up with your hands held low, together one on top of the other, palms up...he will probably be able to make the connection that you want him to bring the ball to your hands, if not go back to the chair...


----------



## Macallan's_dad (Jan 7, 2009)

Macallan LOVES to play fetch. just about anything i thow, he will go fetch and bring back. However, often times he comes back and goes right on by. If i ignor him long enough, he'll either drop the ball at my feet or drop it somewhere else and pick up a stick or something.

I use mulitple balls. this gets him to drop the first so that i will throw the next. however he doesn't alway drop it at my feet. another thing he does is he'll hold on to his favorite ball (solid rubber kong) and when i throw one of the other balls, he'll run after it, touch it, and come running back. So i'll make him do a kind of "shuttle sprints" where he's running back and forth across the yard non-stop.


----------



## mullet7 (Jan 11, 2009)

Good news. Someone gave me a Lacrosse ball. It works great. It isn't flexible so he gives it up easier.


----------

